# Balanchine PBS Documentary



## ando




----------



## jegreenwood

Just picked up tickets to take my grandniece to NYCB in September. She's seen _Nutcracker_, but nothing else. First on the program is _Serenade_, which was my entryway into ballet back about 15 years ago - I was already in my 50s then. Also on the program is Justin Peck's _Pulcinella Variations_, which I have not seen, and _Glass Pieces_, which I think her mom may like more than her. The actual program is relatively short - less than 80 minutes of dancing plus intermissions.


----------



## ando

jegreenwood said:


> Just picked up tickets to take my grandniece to NYCB in September. She's seen _Nutcracker_, but nothing else. First on the program is _Serenade_, which was my entryway into ballet back about 15 years ago - I was already in my 50s then. Also on the program is Justin Peck's _Pulcinella Variations_, which I have not seen, and _Glass Pieces_, which I think her mom may like more than her. The actual program is relatively short - less than 80 minutes of dancing plus intermissions.


Nice. Have a great time! I'm not quite ready to attend indoor events with large crowds so tickets to anything at Lincoln Center this fall are out for me. The Spring Schedule looks interesting, though.


----------



## jegreenwood

ando said:


> Nice. Have a great time! I'm not quite ready to attend indoor events with large crowds so tickets to anything at Lincoln Center this fall are out for me. The Spring Schedule looks interesting, though.


I felt more confident about it two weeks ago, when I bought a bunch of theatre subscriptions. I'm fully vaccinated, and I expect to go wearing a mask. Unless things get worse.

The theatre industry did a lot of polling before deciding to reopen shows this fall. But much of that was before the Delta variant took off.


----------



## jegreenwood

jegreenwood said:


> Just picked up tickets to take my grandniece to NYCB in September. She's seen _Nutcracker_, but nothing else. First on the program is _Serenade_, which was my entryway into ballet back about 15 years ago - I was already in my 50s then. Also on the program is Justin Peck's _Pulcinella Variations_, which I have not seen, and _Glass Pieces_, which I think her mom may like more than her. The actual program is relatively short - less than 80 minutes of dancing plus intermissions.


How quickly things change. Just got a refund for my grandniece's ticket when NYCB announced on last weekend that children would not be allowed into the hall during the fall season. Performances will go on. You have to be vaccinated (as of yesterday, a city mandate) and wear a mask, and there will be no intermissions.

In the meanwhile, here is what Wendy Whalen said in today's NY Times (online) about Balanchine's choreography of Stravinsky's _Scherzo à la Russe_.

"This miniature piece is overflowing with color, flavor and refreshing juxtaposition. I first heard it as a young dancer at the School of American Ballet, where I learned how Balanchine sculpted music into three-dimensional form."


----------



## ando

Here's a shorter but sweeter doc on the life and work Balanchine -


----------

